# Blog 8



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm starting writing again after handing in all my university coursework and being on holiday for a week. The next step is to get a 2.1 or above so I can do a Masters in composition.



I'm going to talk a bit about the problems I've had as a composer and how I'm going to use this time to overcome them. 

For starters, conventional notation has been a big barrier between my musical ideas and getting scores written. I don't think this is the fault of conventional notation and I'm going to keep on using it. However, I must start getting out contemporary scores that use conventional notation in order to see how I can commit my ideas to manuscript.

Another problem I've had is a lack of interest for my own musical language. I'm still working towards my Opus.1 and consider everything I've previously written to be mostly worthless. I need to develop a style that I enjoy working with. It must follow on the style of other contemporary composers, yet at the same time be entertaining and pleasurable.

The composers I really want to "get into" are Brian Ferneyhough and George Crumb. I especially like the music of George Crumb because it sounds intuitive, episodic and awesome which is what I want my music to sound like.


----------

